# Major Chickenboylures announcement



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

There is a major major chickenboylures announcement coming soon. Stay tuned. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

urine proof stickers?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Hoochie Mama

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I have worked on this color of a lure for 5 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doublegprostaff (Oct 21, 2014)

Can't wait


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I buys some for sho !


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'll take 3 pks of the "legs all the the way up to the"


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

I know I know but I won't spoil the fun. I just bought some CB soft plastics and Mr. Chickenboy was nice enough to toss in some freebies.

My (chicken) lips are sealed!


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Now that is some SWEET bait !!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

After your last thread, it has to be "Mellow Yellow".


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Your sooo mean your a tease, J/K lol can't wait to see what's up your wings now.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Bring it on!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

When will we know? The anticipation is killing me. Maybe you should post some more hot chicks while we wait.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Bet they smell like fish!!


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

You got bought out by Mirrolure too? JK! Come on that deserves some free packs! LOL!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

goldwingtiny said:


> Bet they smell like fish!!


So long as the pics aren't scratch and sniff who cares?


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Hell with the surprise where is she at


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Bull Red said:


> When will we know? The anticipation is killing me. Maybe you should post some more hot chicks while we wait.


Agreed!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I have never fished with chicken boys before but after this thread I will !


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

artys only said:


> I have never fished with chicken boys before but after this thread I will !


Wwwwwwhaaaaat?

Nothing escapes the Chicken Boy. Nothing!

If they are there, he will find them. Just like my old Bird Dog Luke.

Once you fish with a Chicken Boy, you will change your Burn Handle to 'Chicken Boys Only".


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

artys only said:


> I have never fished with chicken boys before but after this thread I will !


I used them for the first time last week. I'm not sure if it was the lure or my prodigious angling skill but I will confirm that you can catch fish with them.

The thing I like is how well they hold up to multiple trout bites. I probably caught 20 fish on the same bait and it was still in tact.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

artys only said:


> I have never fished with chicken boys before but after this thread I will !


They work. My favorite is the Psycho Chicken.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Bubba Clucker, salt and pepper with chartruese tail,works great in my lights!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

5 years on a color...wow...but, what about the Bok a Bok topwater? or the Peckerhead? It is time! lol


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Mr. Breeze said:


> 5 years on a color...wow...but, what about the Bok a Bok topwater? or the Peckerhead? It is time! lol


Its got to be the long lost **** **** color !


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

So, when can we expect the announcement?


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

chickenboy said:


> Hoochie Mama
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I like about you, Joe. You will do anything to sell a Chickenboy Lure no matter what it takes. Please let me know how to make solar screens sexy and I will cut you a piece of the action!

Mike 713-446-3249
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I know I know but I won't spoil the fun. I just bought some CB soft plastics and Mr. Chickenboy was nice enough to toss in some freebies.

My (chicken) lips are sealed!

Hope it was not one of those slightly yellow tinted stickers.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

JimD said:


> I know I know but I won't spoil the fun. I just bought some CB soft plastics and Mr. Chickenboy was nice enough to toss in some freebies.
> 
> My (chicken) lips are sealed!
> 
> Hope it was not one of those slightly yellow tinted stickers.


Nope, it was the real deal Hoochie Mama and she had some glitter sprinkled on her.


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

I think this thread could use some more pictures. But speaking of catching, I think I caught something once from a hoochie mama. Wish i could have turned it back. Im sure its a good way tobcatch a lot of crabs too:rotfl:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

(((JOE)))???


----------



## Grandmaster (Apr 15, 2009)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> That's what I like about you, Joe. You will do anything to sell a Chickenboy Lure no matter what it takes. Please let me know how to make solar screens sexy and I will cut you a piece of the action!
> 
> Mike 713-446-3249
> www.solarscreenguys.com


Simple...hire those girls to install them...or give them a hose and suds to clean the windows before you install them. Probably would get your crew to the jobsite on time without fail too!


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

He sure is making us wait a long time


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Did we miss it?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Have I missed the announcement. Come on Chickenboy, we need to hear something.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Marketing at its finest. He does sell some great pkastics gor sure. Digging the molting colored Bubba Clucker.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Ready!


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

So was there an announcement or ?


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

tore em up on the psycho chicken "chicken on a bone" this year. And they are real good quality plastics. If you know good plastics, you can smell the quality when you open the bag. quality over quantity when it comes to lures.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I am fixin to buy some gulps , if he doesn't post up soon


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

$27 and chg. at Academy now.....^^^^


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Hope all is well with Ol Joe and the Mrs.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Hope all is well with Ol Joe and the Mrs.


 x2


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm sure Joe is just getting the inventory levels up for this latest killer announcement. Reminds me of the old Heinz ketchup commercials haha.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

My wife Chickengirl got diagnosed with breast cancer right after I posted this announcement. She has had a rough year. Including today we have been attending Doctor appointments the last 10 days to ascertain the course of action. It appears the cancer was caught in the early stage and it is slow growing. Right now surgery is scheduled for Sept 14th and radiation will follow for 6 1/2 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

My prayers go out to you and your wife. They can do amazing things these days, and it is great that they caught it early. Stay positive and strong. Attitude does make a difference.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear that hope all goes well, take care of your wife first we will wait. Family is the most important thing in my book.


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Prayers up, Joe.

>E


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Prayers to you and your wife Joe.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Take care and prayers for you and your wife.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

We finished our last required Dr appt today at 5pm today. When you hear the C word your life stops. So many unknowns until the surgery is performed and additional tests are performed. If all goes as we anticipate in 3 months Debbie hopefully will be close to back to normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers for your wife


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I have three new Bubba Cluckers including the Hoochie Mama. As a window of opportunity arises I hope to make an announcement please jump on it quickly. 

Debbie was in good spirits as I prepared our dinner tonight. We finally resolved our course of action-a huge relief for the both of us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Prayers for you and Mrs.C! My neighbor was diagnosed about 2 years ago and went through MD Anderson. Healthy as ever now and cancer free!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Prayers up for the Mrs.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sending up good thoughts


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers for your family Joe. Now and until a full recovery.


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Praying for a full and speedy recovery of your wife Joe. May the generosity you have exhibited on this site be returned ten-fold. Even when it doesnt feel like it, remember the good lord will never place more on you than you can carry.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Prayer sent for a good outcome ....


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Prayers for the Mrs. and all involved. God Bless.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Prayers sent for the best outcome and speedy recovery.


----------



## das7777 (Jun 15, 2011)

we will keep your family in our prayers!


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*God Bless you and your family !!!*

God bless you and we will keep your family in our prayers .


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Prayers for you, your wife and the family!


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

God Bless y'all Chickenboy... Prayin since they found it early she will come thru this fine... Y'all hang in there!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers sent for Debbie, Joe and family


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Joe,
Take care of the wife, I have enough Chickenboys to last until she is better. Prayers up.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

*Chickenboy*

Joe:
So sorry to hear about the Mrs. The C research and treatments have been incredible and they are performing with great results. Our prayers are with you both.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Wishing, hoping and praying for a complete recovery.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Best of luck and BTHO cancer


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Prayers for your wife and family. Joe I do not know you but you seem to have the biggest heart.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Take care of Chickengirl! Hope all goes well as I suspect it will.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Prayer sent up for your Wife. 
God bless you both, let us know if we can help in any way.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

CHickenboy, I hope everything goes well with your wife's surgery. Houston & MD Anderson probably have the best docs in the country to do that surgery.

2coolers, We need to support CHickenboy's business. He has always been generous to us with discounts and extra products. I have always received an extra package of lures when I placed an order. After I finish writing this, I will place a 100$ order on Chickenboys website. Hopefully with help from others here on 2cool, The Chickenboy business will be booming to help pay for the surgery.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Demeter. We have good insurance, but everyone's business is always appreciated. Having said that the Fall of the Year is Chickenboylures Time. Please don't give up on me-as time permits I hope to blow your socks off. Stay tuned please. Please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxSlammin (Apr 11, 2008)

Spent many hours, days and months at MD Anderson. I beat a fatty tissue sarcoma and months of recovery, radiation and therapy. So I know she can do it to. Praying for the best and a fast recovery.


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers are with your wife for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Joe,
Thoughts and prayers for you and the Mrs. We have never met but you always have shown generosity to everyone. I pray the Lord returns it in spades and the Chickengirl will be strutting her stuff around the barn yard very soon. 

Big family on here if you need anything lean on us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Cut me, I bleed in giving unto others. That is why I always give something free with every online purchase. I have no clue into your financial resources - so always please accept my gift of gratitude. PS: I don't plan to give up, let up, or shut up - until God takes me up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Prayers for you and your wife. As a cancer survivor, hearing the "C" word is scary as hell but it sounds like they found it early. You guys are in the absolute best hands at MD Anderson and prayer.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Prayers for you and your wife Joe-


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Prayers for Mrs. C and you the caregiver. Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Best wishes to you, your wife and your family. Prayers up for a successful surgery and easy recovery.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Just found this thread. Joe, I'm sorry to hear about your wife's cancer. Very glad to see that that 2 of you have a solid plan of action. I'm very confident that she will respond well to treatment.

Stay strong my friend...... As always, I'm looking forward to the new adventures of Chickboy.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

If God brings you to it, he'll bring you through it. Prayers lifted for all. She needs you now far more than any of us.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Goags said:


> I'll take 3 pks of the "legs all the the way up to the"


Those legs go all the way up to heaven, but you're not going there.


----------



## JPVandever (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm whole-heartedly sorry for your wife and wish you the best with regards to her treatment. Best advice I can give you as a medical professional is to stay off of the **** internet, it's an easy place to get incorrect information that will do nothing but scare the **** out of you. God bless Chickengirl! Also, I have been trying to get onto your website to buy lures and it won't load, anyone know why this is?
:texasflag


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

JPVandever said:


> I have been trying to get onto your website to buy lures and it won't load, anyone know why this is?
> :texasflag


http://chickenboylures.com/

Works fine

Daughter just got me some selections in the new penny (bubba cluckers, shad and troutkings)


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear this news. Thoughts and prayers for her, you and y'all's family and friends.

One day soon I'll buy some of your lures.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Get her to MD Anderson as soon as possible. They rock.


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

prayers and intentions your way.


----------



## JPVandever (Aug 11, 2014)

bill said:


> http://chickenboylures.com/
> 
> Works fine
> 
> Daughter just got me some selections in the new penny (bubba cluckers, shad and troutkings)


I guess maybe it just doesn't work from Mac Computers, I'll have to try on a desktop.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Prayers sent for Chickengirl


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Prayers to you and the wife.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Any News!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Any word on Mrs. Chicken. Hope all is OK.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Surgery scheduled 9-14. Then six weeks of daily radiation. Maybe chemo not required. Won't know exactly until tests done on tumor at time or near time of surgery. Major deal my 2cool family.

Had committed to 3 events many months ago which I fulfilled in full. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Keeping her and you in our thoughts.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## PEEWEE (Jun 4, 2013)

Prayers for your family


----------



## Srice (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry for the news Joe. You and Debbie will definitely be in our prayers.


----------

